# Convertir salidas altas en bajas en estereo de casa



## TORR (Feb 26, 2009)

Buenos días.

Cómo puedo mandar la señal de mi estereo casero a un amplificador, utilizando un cable rca? lo he hecho en los estereos de auto, ya que venden unos convertidores de hi a low, no se si funcionen en los estereos caseros.

Alteriormente tenía un estero o como los llamaban antes un equipo modular, el cual traía integrada una salida para subwoofer, aquí conectaba un rca y mandaba la señal a un amplificador externo, pero compré uno SONY que no trae esta salida.

Lo quiero hacer sin deshabilitar los altavoces que ya trae.

Se puede hacer de manera externa o debe ser algo interno?

Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 26, 2009)

lo que quieres es hacer un subwoffer externo con otro amplificador?

Si es asi puedes usar un transformador para la salida asi como los que venden para los reproductores de carro y luego le colocas un filtro pasabajos para que solamente te deje pasar las frecuencias bajas.


----------



## TORR (Feb 26, 2009)

asi es oscar.

es que me gusta el sonido con bajeo claro y fuerte, y si tengo la señal de audio de mi estereo no le puedo conectar un subwoofer activo o lo otro: tengo un cajón con un subwoofer de 12", un amplificador kenwood de carro, y una fuente para conectar el amplificador a la corriente de la casa, es decir tengo todo, solo me falta la señal de audio para con lo que tengo obtener un bajeo mayor, sin deshabilitar las bocinas que trae de fábrica.

mi duda es que si uso una instación igual a la ques e hace en los autos se me vaya a quemar alguna salida.

un saludo

vi un convertidor en mercado libre, qué opinan?
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-26274808-convertidor-salida-estereo-rca-amplificador-alta-baja-woofer-_JM_


----------



## santiago (Feb 26, 2009)

como te llevas con los electrones? lo podes hacer vos mismo si te interesa te paso el link

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 26, 2009)

Si, ese esta bien para lo que quieres hacer...


----------



## schlenker (Mar 23, 2011)

hola pasen el link por favor para que pueda hacer yo mismo el convetidor de alta a baja. 

muchas gracias


----------

